# Rocco, Rocco, Rocco.......



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Poor Rocco, what a train wreck! Next week looks intense  He really comes off as a spoiled chef who thinks that his name alone should mean success (what a rude awakening) Granted we are seeing it from a tv show viewpoint, but he really appears to be a pathetic businessman. I won't bother going into the specifics, those who saw it know what I mean or don't agree with me. Am I right? What do you think....


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I really don't know what to think or say about Rocco. In the show last night they stated that since he has been open (6 months when we picked back up with them yesterday) they see a financial loss of $600,000. $100,000 a month. Now I am no numbers wiz, but I am sure that is not standard, is it? Seems to me if the place is packed, but there still loosing, someone is skimming or costs are too high. 
Rocco does come off a bit spoiled, 9,000 for business cards and his designer pans bearing his name, and the fact that he and the food are the attraction there, yet he is not to be found on premisis. 
I haven't yet owned my own rest., but if the person who backed me financially came in and said, we're loosing money and rather then close and kick you out, we want to figure out what's going on and fix it and i felt he was being sincere...I think i would be a bit more accomidating, espically if my moves were being broadcast on national television! He will only come off looking horriable if he continues to act this way, and this will be a hug blemish on his otherwise acclaimed carrer. His poor mother is stuck in the middle. She ws obviously trying to fight for his honor, and any good mother should. He needs to step up and suck up the fact he is being taped and save his own *** on TV.
JMHO.....howevere I am interested to see what happens next week for sure.
It's a good example of what can go wrong will go wrong..to watch and learn from his mistakes.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I watch Rocco and I understand why it is that a wise businessperson with a mediocre product will outlast a great chef with poor business practices every time. And that is WHY I listen to my business manager even when I don't like to.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It took them six months to figure this out? Where I worked we used to have these meetings all the time with the managing partners. Every month we used to go over the pnl.


----------



## chilechef (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the whole Rocco thing couldn't be any more contrived. The whole appearance of it being 'reality' seems so fake. (even more so than other reality shows) You cannot possibly believe that the money man (Chouderon) would not be getting a piece of all the Rocco merchandise. They are bussiness partners, and I would bet that carries over into all aspects of Rocco's career (while under contract) To think that behind closed doors Rocco would be concerned about his salary is ridiculous. The show is nothing more than an hour long commercial for the restaurant, the products, the corporate sponsers (as are all television shows!), and the China Grill group as well. - and oh yeah.....by the way......I will be watching next week!!!!!! lol


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

kuan , you said it , Profit and Loss statements given to you the first week of the month by your bookeeper and then a meeting of all involved to see whats up. It is all in black and white and there is no excuse at the monthly 
P&L meeting.We used to have to do this by hand but now we have computers with excel spread sheets that we can build (if you do not know how your bookeeper I am sure will gladly build the spread sheets for you). These enable you as the chef or owner to know were you stand financially on a day to day basis!You can be a great cook but as peach said he follows his buisness managers advice.
Rocco might be able to cook, but he is no leader from what I have seen and for sure not a business person. I feel his show should be a dual episode including the Sopranos and they should incorperate him into there waste management system................Peace as always , Doug..............


----------

